# 22" LED Monitor for 9k



## ashikns (Sep 1, 2013)

I am looking to buy a new LED monitor, size 21-22". My budget is around 9k. Primary usage is casual gaming. Lighting in my room is bad, so no glossy screens 
I found this : ExtremeMachine.in | AOC i2251Fwe 21.5'' LED Monitor Price in India
Note that the website is extrememachines.in. Does anyone have experience with them? Most of the items at flipkart are out of stock, but the options available at amazon is given below.
Full HD monitors at amazon


----------

